# Wade fishing



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I live in Atlanta and am coming down to Pensacola next week for a few days. Have any of you done any wade fishing for trout and redfish? Have you had any luck? Is it too early? Is the water still too cold to wade fish?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Its just starting to get warm enough for us, but we haven't tried it yet this year. The pier lights around Innerarity Point and along Gulf Beach hwy are good spots. GBH is a little deeper though for wading. The redfish are out in force and specks are starting to come in.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Should do fine. The warmer it gets, the better tho. Both trout and red bites have been pretty good so far compared to avg (IMO). Grand Lagoon or Johnson's Beach are good places to try out.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Floridatown (upper Escambia Bay) a couple of days ago to throw net for mullet. Water was cool but comfortable. Pinfish and Menhadden starting to show up so as soon as this north wind lets up fishing should improve.
Greg


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey 8lb ... send me a pm and I'll give you a few spots for a fellow Georgian... lived there for 10 years...bite is picking up everyday!


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Hey 8lb ... send me a pm and I'll give you a few spots for a fellow Georgian... lived there for 10 years...bite is picking up everyday!



Sorry to be so dense, I do not post much, how do I send a PM?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Click on the person's name... a drop down menu will appear; one of the options is send a private message


----------

